# Remove Gnome2 after installing Mate



## networker83 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this forum and new to FreeBSD. Some days ago I installed FreeBSD 10 and GNOME 2. It had some bugs with dbus and the terminal window. Now I installed Mate (see http://fosskb.wordpress.com/2014/09/05/ ... reebsd-10/). It works fine with GDM, I can now chose between GNOME 2 and Mate. I don't want to use GNOME 2 any more, so how can I remove it entirely? 

Kind regards
networker83.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2014)

This should do it: `pkg delete gnome2`. This will only remove the GNOME 2 package itself, to remove all the dependencies that aren't needed anymore you can follow up with `pkg autoremove`.


----------



## networker83 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello,

Thanks for your answer.

`pkg delete gnome2` does not work, it says:

```
Package(s) not found!
```

What can I do?


----------

